

PHP 7 - michaelkscott
https://github.com/ryantenney/php7

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Going it alone probably doesn't help things much.

Sure, PHP (trunk) as it stands today is flawed, but it is constantly getting
better. We've recently got finally for the try/except construct, we've
recently obliterated Logo GUIDs (thanks to me), you can now iterate through an
array of arrays and assign the values to multiple variables with the list()
construct (a la Python), and it looks like we'll soon get Generators:
<https://wiki.php.net/rfc/generators#vote>

Also, if we don't see a 5.5, then 6 would be next, and for that there are a
lot of big changes you could make. NikiC is considering rewriting the PHP
compiler to use an AST so we can have multiple-pass compilation, for instance.

PHP is slow to evolve, but in part that's a result of the PHP team trying hard
to preserve backwards compatibility for well-written code.

------
richo
This has been dead for 2 years by the looks of it.

------
B-Scan
Last code change was 2 years ago.

------
prunebeads
The guy probably learned quite a few things about how the project is
structured simply by doing this, so even if it's not where it wanted to be,
there was some value in doing it at least for the project initiator.

------
bulltale
Interesting project, but can anyone elaborate on this project? The site
<http://code.10e.us/php7/is> not reachable.

Has anyone tried this? Is it stable?

~~~
lubos
seems to be dead. last commit 2 years ago.

~~~
bulltale
Ah, missed that. Too bad.

